# What other pets to you have?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't have my spoo (yet... I'm supposed to get her at the end of October - color me EXCITED), but my 19 year old daughter (who still lives at home) has a 1 year old female chocolate standard puppy named Chalumeau (sounds like shalumo, but we call her Meau which sounds like Mo).

Besides Meau, we have 10 year old Hannah who is a Boxer, Cocker Spaniel, Great Pyrenees, Labrador, Miniature Poodle, Vizsla mix (HONEST! I had her Mars Wisdom Panel done) and 8 year old Juliet who is a miniature dachshund. Both Hannah and Juliet were adopted from the humane society I managed previously.

Our feline clowder consists of 15 year old pound rescue Sugar Plum, 14 year old Brutus, 4 year old Element and 3 year old Volcom - all DSH house cats.

Dovey, Bingo and Rainbow make up our flock of cockatiels.

Indy is our 10 year old Quarterhorse gelding and Xe (short for Xenophon and pronounced "Z") is our 5ish year old rescued Suffolk Punch gelding.

I'm sure I have pictures on my other computer (I'm on the laptop) and once I figure out how to post them, I can show pictures of my furry and feathered family...

Luckily my husband is sainthood material and he loves me enough to love my babies, too! There have been times when we've had 3 dogs and 4 cats in our bed with us while sleeping (good thing we have a king size!!)

Would I qualify as a "crazy animal person"?? lol!


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

That second picture of Reggie is just heartbreaking! Poor little guy! I'm happy he found a great home with you.

Wow that's quite a list Plumcrazy!

I have a cat, named Beamer...though the name doesn't suit her at all so we call her Meow Meow or Kashi. We found her hiding in a hole as a very young kitten, and decided to take her home and give her to our vet friend. We ended up keeping her, and she has been with us ever since.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't have any poodles yet, but I'll be getting a standard next year 

Right now I have my HUGE 18 pound silver short haired tabby cat, Obe, who is four years old. He is the PERFECT cat. He will only eat his cat food, never any meat or your cereal bowl milk, when he plays with you he wont bite or use his claws, and he has NEVER made an accident and is very specific about going in his litter box. And when he wants out a door, he won't sit there meowing, instead, he'll either try to open it himself, or shove his arms under completely.

His other names are: Obe-kinobi, pretty boy, handsome man, sweet boy, sweet man, ect. I couldn't ask for a better cat.
















Then I have my new silver tabby long haired kitten who's 9 weeks old tomorrow. This is Oslo, who is a little pest, but I love every bit of it. He's going to be a gorgeous cat when he's an adult.

Other names: Oz, Ozzy









Then there's Precious, my boxer pit mix. She'll be 4 next month, and she's a lot smarter than people give her credit for, but doesn't everyone say that about their dogs? She's pretty much up for anything, whether it be swimming, running, or curling up next to you.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a pair of burmese sisters who you (BPP) probably know from when they were kittens....









I *have* had as many as 39 pet rats in the house at one point (when I had a litter of bubs, a heap of rescues and fosters, as well as babysitting some for a friend!) but currently only have 5 (and this week I'm looking after another 6 for a friend) All 3 of my girls are spayed, and so they live together with my two (entire) boys.








L-R is my old girl Prism who I bred and is aunty of Finch & Sparrow, Ceara is a girl I bought in from another stud who i work with to continue my line, next in the line is her son Finch (my next potential stud boy when he's much older!) beside him is a half-wild boy, Ruben, who I've taken in as my latest rescue and he has some serious temperment issues, but we love him anyway. lol! On the end is lil Sparrow, sister to Finch/daughter of Ceara, who was the runt of the litter and despite not ever intending on keeping a girl, I couldn't give upt he runt after battling for her.... lol!

I also have Riki, my first dog, and SPCA rescue who is now 11 years old and still my baby









And finally my [fat in this pic!] lil miniature horse I've had for 11 years, Mr Ed








who I have done a bit of competive carriage driving with, but haven't had as much time in the past year or so to do much, so he's just my wee buddy! 
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/flyingduster2/Amycart.jpg
He lives with a friend who has a miniature horse stud, so hangs out in the gelding paddock with them. lol!!!

FD


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This is Coco our wee english toy terrier
















Coco is currently on heat, so she is all cooped up.
She is sort of a cat/dog hybrid as she was raised with the two kittens, and she just loves anyone and everything. She is usually called a rat due to her size, but once people get to know her they are asking where we got her so they can get one too. She is super fast (can keep up with our spoo) so I will start her in agility after she comes off heat.


These are our two wee kittens who we got when we got Coco in January this year.

















The silver one is Casper, who is super shy.
And the tabby is Boo, who is like a dog, (german shepherd, but eats like a lab) who has the best recall ever, and is super friendly


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This is Casper, KILLING COCO!









We also have Tex, who was my 1st cat who is super loyal to me, but once we got the spoo, she sort of had to get attention from other people as well 
She is super fluffy for 13 yrs, and was jet black up until a year ago, now has a brown tinge

























She was friends with our Spoo for awhile because we had a 7 month old EVIL kitten who was sooo cruel to her, the spoo protected her from the kitten so the kitten decided to move next door so it could pick on the old deaf cat without threat from the spoo


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

This is Saf during a bath








it is such a funny pic, so i though i would include it

Then there is our super cute dobermann pup, now 15 weeks and HUGE, already heavier than my spoo! He is going to be a big boy and I am going to show him in conformation and I will do agility once he is older

















Then we have Walter and Eugene
Walter is our Labrador/Newfoundland dog
and Eugene is a huge ginger cat who is the alpha of the whole pack
All the animals freeze when Eugene walks around, as Eugene will just randomly swipe any of them for any reason ( i don't have any pics of him)

And Walter is a typical labrador, FOOD FOOD FOOD! 
Seriously food, and sleep is all he does, and when he plays with the puppy, he just lies on his back, while the puppy just jumps all over him, and they mouth each other










sorry for the huge posts


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, you have whole animal kingdom, they look great together


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, and to think a year ago we only had 2 cats.
Now we are getting some alpacas, chickens, sheep and we are going to get some horses to graze on our property
And I really really really really want another Spoo, preferably a blue, silver or red


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

We have a kitten Saraphina and a cockatiel Sunny Bird. Of course we had Harry before we got little Jasper and he's a standard poodle too.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I don't have pictures on this computer but I'll get some uploaded later today.

Besides the Poodles I have an 11 year old Cocker mix named Clover, she was my first dog and we did everything together, even winning high point at the Arizona state 4-H dog show! She is my reason for living, I don't know what I'll do once she is gone.

Then there is Betty my 3 year old rescued Rat Terrier/Beagle mix. She started out as a foster with her brother Walter but when she was adopted out she do not eat, drink or move for three days so they brought her back and she has been with me ever since!

Next we have Cici my 6 year old rescued Pit Bull. Cis was one of those dogs who I was only suppose to have for a few weeks but now we are coming up on 4 years. She is my problem child and I would like to place her in a home but I have yet to find anyone willing to take on her issues.

I also have two cats, Winnie a rescued Domestic Shorthair who has been though a lot in the past few years and is currently hiding in the attic. She is a sweet cat but gets pissy/crazy sometimes. Tiggy is my baby, she is a rescued Domestic Longhair. You won't meet a sweeter cat, she loves to be loved on and will play with anything. She sleeps on my hip at night and gives kisses to wake me up in the morning!

Then I have 7 foster cats and 5 foster dogs.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

We have...
A cavalier king charles spaniel (Jack) an african grey parrot (Echo) and the part time cat (P.J. which stands for Paper Jam.)


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a little late on this post, but Here's my crew...

Pete, 3 year old Pyr X
Tanner, 7-9 year old Golden stray who we took in
Cash, 5 1/2 month old St. Poodle

Belle - Black american longhair indoor cat
Purrs - Bell's shorthair littermate! Our #1 rodent catcher! (other than him leaving them on our welcome mat, he is great!
Dee Dee, 7 year old Reg. Haflinger Mare
Buddy, 6 year old Standardbred/paint X
Scout, yearling Haflinger Colt
Nick, weanling Haflinger Colt
Breezy, 2-3 year old quarter type filly - Rescue
Lucky, approx 3 year old Hackney colt - Rescue
Luther, 17 year old quarter horse.

Blizzard - angus cross weanling heiffer
Brownie - jersey bull calf (soon to be a steer) weanling

I think that is all for now, although we may be bringing in one or two more horses who need a winter home for a rescue organization. 

Anybody need a horse????


----------



## MammaofTwo (Jul 20, 2009)

These are all my animals, including the new additions that came on the 5th. From left to right, top to bottom:

Leelou (Rat Terrier) and Kima : Ridick and Kima : Mylie (Dachshund mix) and M.K. (Russian Blue mix) : Izzy (Bearded Dragon) : Vi (Calico/Russian Blue mix) : Magic (Russian Blue mix) : Mojo (Russian Blue mix)

The last three are the new additions to the family. Their proud mother is M.K. who is a rescue that came to us pregnant.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

Besides the poodles, we have:
A pair of Solomon Island Eclectus parrots, Joey and Lola.
A 16 year old red and white cat named Lucy.
One Nosy Be Panther Chameleon who we call King Julian.
And 2 nano reef aquariums with various fish and corals.

For some reason everything I like is high maintainance!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

And the cats don't eat your rats? All cute pets! Besides our two minipoos, we have Sasha who sometimes scares the minis-like when she finds a bone she thinks is hers and the pups don't think so. This is our challenging girl, Sasha-


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Love your boys' names-they were high on my list of possible choices!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Other than Desmond, I have three other cats (one kitten) and will be adopting another kitten in about a month. Desmond loves them all dearly, but they don't all really like his uhh... enthusiasm. xD

Sophie, she's my BABY! <3 We've had her since she was a kitten, I think I was in like 4th or 5th grade so I'm really attached to her. She's gotten FAT though, haha. Thankfully she's losing weight and is looking a bit slimmer.  She's the orange cat with the big ol' mane. 

Penny is my grandpa's cat; he passed away last October and my dad took in his cat, who was like his best friend. She's the tortoiseshell and is about 14 years old. She's very old and pretty sick, so she's not very active but is really affectionate and sits with my dad in his chair all the time. 

Bobinha (pronounced "bo-bean-nyah") is the newest addition to our home... We just rescued her from a wonderful woman at our vet who takes in kitties on the street and fosters them, then adopts them out. Bobinha's mostly Siamese , but doesn't have the points except for her tail and the back of her ears, and is an absolute fireball of energy! She's crazy, and we love her. She's probably 12 weeks old or so now. She is the only cat we have who likes Desmond, and they play together ALL the time when I'm at my dad's house.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

*I just love these posts!*

I think I'm in love w/ the Dobie pup, he's so cute! I have a 5yr old male Rottweiler, Harley, a 11yr old Maltese, Bailey, 2 male cats, OPI and Booger and two female cats, Bitty and Addie. Oh, and my color changing Goldfish, he started out panda colored and now is completely bright orange!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our critters are Iris and Wiz (mother and son) Whippets. Wonderful, sweet, loving and FAST pooches. Thinker (Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith) who I inherited when my Mom passed away is a twelve year old silver Standard. He has sired over 35 litters of kids, some conformation champs, agility titled kids, field champs and obedience titled offspring. Holly is the matriarch of our red breeding program and is a tender hearted, sweet spirited soul who my sister calls J-Lo because she has curves and a booty and who is the Mommy of our current crew of five little redheads who are only with us for 17 more days!! We also have a big fat kitty named Carling who is not too happy about cameras or anything else she is not familiar with.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This thread needs a bump!

Here is my mom's doofus Schnauzer Oliver when he was a puppy.
I love the back leg action.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

We have Midge
our shar-pei/shepherd mix. There might be more in there, but she is just the sweetest little love bug










And a fantail goldfish named "Goldie" ah, my son is so creative :lol:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Tina: She is a beauty! I love her name and color! Adorable.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks! She's named after Donna's mom on That 70s Show. She was just a teeny little thing when we got her, 10 lbs, so we didn't think she'd grow up to be 50 lbs :lol: My husband got her for me the day after I moved to Hawaii the first time.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Charlie 8 year old corgi









Claire 6 year old golden









Russell 1.5 year old wirehaired dachshund









Leopard gecko, Nala


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Slater our kitty, he's a few months older now but dont have any updated pics...were guessing hes about 6 months









Gourdy our 1 year old boy who has an obsession with feet 

















And the BRAT Heidi. She hates being pet, touched, talked too, looked at. She just minds her own business and like to roam around outside and comes home at night to eat.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

We have Gentry  Our 10 month old Standard Poodle:










Angus our little 7 pound, 2 year old Shorkie:










And my two year old, almost 3, Andalusian Gelding:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_LOVE, love, love your gelding, Ladybug! How big is he?
_


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

that poodle is not mine, it was a lady on another list and I accidentally put it on here, cant figure out how to take it off LOL

Eddie Izzard is the cat curled up in a ball. We call him Fat Eddie, because, well, hes fat. 

The third picture is of Duchess and a buddy on the couch.
next is out blue cat The Fonz and Izzy wearing the same haircut LOL
Kaden is getting a massage from neptune. We got neptune from the pound when he was a little baby, he had no tail. when I would groom Kaden he would jump up on the table and burrow in his fur making that kneeding motion. Sadly Neptune had to be euthanised when he was only 7 months old because he had FIP. 

Then there is Terrance, the cat that is in the newspaper. we got him from the pound with another cat, who we named Phillip, but Phillip got out about a week after we got him, and never came back home, though he has been spotted in the neighborhood.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

this is Anja at last years nationals she made the first and second cuts, but ultimately placed 5th, for which they dont award a prize


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

I have 4 dogs Rio is black lab, shes my first dog, (8 yrs) Ky the GSD (5 yrs) Gypsy deaf WSD (3 yrs) and Roxie min poodle (18 weeks)
















this is an old photo she much much greyer now


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

and 3 ferrets Tia 10, donnie 7 and pheobe 2








Tia

Donnie









Dont have one of pheobe but she like tia
Bec


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Your Andalusian is STUNNING! I am so jealous 

I had to put my 37 year old horse down a few years ago and am just recently thinking about getting another one down the road.

What a pretty boy! What is his name?


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

He's right about 15 hands. I searched and searched for a TRUE Andalusian, not one of the HUGE 16 or 17 hand tall ones. They were bred to be very handy with the bulls, a 16 or 17 hand horse is just not that handy in a ring. For dressage sure, but not for quick tight turns, leaping gracefully to the side and just being agile. Destino is very agile and sweet and kind. Thanks for the compliment!

Here is my horse blog all about him!

http://my-horse-blog.blogspot.com


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree! He is a Stunning horse!!! I am so jealous!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! He is a very handsome boy. Unfortunately I am going to have to sell him  He is such a good boy though. We had to move so Hubby could work and we are having a heck of a time finding a place to keep him. He is out at a friends ranch right now and HATES it. I raised him from a baby. He grew up on our farm in Stevensville MT and isn't taking well to just being a horse. Poor guy. He thinks he is a KING, not a HORSE  He's sharing 80 acres with sheep, cows, miniature horses and big horses (though he prefers the miniature horses, after all that's what he grew up with!) and no people. He LOVES people. He needs to be where the people are.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Ohhh...do you have a buyer lined up?


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> this is Anja at last years nationals she made the first and second cuts, but ultimately placed 5th, for which they dont award a prize


Borzoi right? I had an aquantince who raised Borzoi, she even co-wrote a book about them. Then a few years later she took all hers to the vet and said "put them down, I don't want them anymore". I could hardly believe it. I would have taken one of them for her, but I found out too late. Luckly the vet refused to put them down and re-homed them. I always loved the way they looked, and hers were pretty laid back and easy going.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

taxtell, Not Yet!


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's our kitty, George. I didn't like him at first, he steals anything you leave outside, including muddy boots. He's growing on me.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

That horse is gorgeous! I have to wait until I stop having babies before I find me a filly foal. I've ridden for years and want to attempt starting from scratch, with the right help and support of course. 








This is our 9yr Silver Tabby, Womble. He's an SPCA cat, my Nana had him as a kitten, and when she died suddenly he became mine, via my Mothers until I was old enough to move out of home, and then into a home that would allow pets. Thank God we own now! 








Two year old cockateil, Ethel 









This is a photo of Pete, when he was smaller. He is now 3. He acted nearly as a therapy bird in his first year when half of my nervous system physically packed a sad (pretty much a physical breakdown).


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

spoofly said:


> Here's our kitty, George. I didn't like him at first, he steals anything you leave outside, including muddy boots. He's growing on me.


errr..in the first pic, is that a dead squirrel??

Aside from Matrix and Mitch, I have my almost 2 year old hamster Crumb.
She's an adventurer and isn't the least bit scared of Mitch or Matrix.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

*Wonderful Thread*

Wow,this is a wonderful thread and nice end to the week,thank you Kpoo for starting it!! Here are some of my guys. We have 2 spayed Rescue girls,Molly and Dixie is from Hurricane Katrina. We have 2 cats in the house. Mia is my daughters Snowshoe and my girl Sassy who is in love with Molly was from the Humane Soc. We have a CAG and U2 Oliver & Dori AND 4 Guinea pigs.Sigh..:doh:
I seem not be be able to find pictures of everybody at the moment but here is a good start.It is so nice to see so many other people here who clearly have a big heart and love ALL animals,not just our poodles.I think there are allot of bigger hearts here than people give credit for.Have a wonderful weekend all!!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

We have 4 dogs, 2 siberian forest cats, and a reef tank


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Ladybug said:


> taxtell, Not Yet!


Are you trying to sell him right away, or in a few months, or?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

cash said:


> Borzoi right? I had an aquantince who raised Borzoi, she even co-wrote a book about them. Then a few years later she took all hers to the vet and said "put them down, I don't want them anymore". I could hardly believe it. I would have taken one of them for her, but I found out too late. Luckly the vet refused to put them down and re-homed them. I always loved the way they looked, and hers were pretty laid back and easy going.


yep she is I have 3 Anja, Mischa and Screech they are actually littermates. 

I cant believe anyone would take a herd of dogs to the vet and just say...I dont want them anymore. 

the national borzoi rescue league is really well organised and does an excellent job placing them, or taking them in. 

The breed in general is really laid back, unless you are a bunny


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Ladybug, are you in mt now?? I got my puppy from stevensville... And your horse is quiet stunning.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

taxtell, he is for sale right now. He can stay at the ranch until April, then I have to move him. He is so miserable though. It breaks my heart whenever I go see him. (He is 45 minutes from me and I have to cross a mountain pass to get there. So when the roads are bad I can't make the trip... which winter in Montana the roads aren't great 45% of the time...) 

Raena, I am in Montana! We lived in Stevensville until November 3rd of last year. My Hubby just recently got a job in Madison County, so we are now in Ennis MT. We had a lovely little 10 acre farm just north of Stevensville, but we lost it during the economic turmoil of the last year  I used to raise, train and show miniature horses, but had to sell them when my Hubby stopped getting enough work to feed the family. I sold all my minis and all my tack, carts, harnesses and buggy. It was a very hard time for us.


----------



## silverpoodle88 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is Yoshi the leopard gecko









And this is Peanut the crested gecko


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your horses, i'm starting to wonder what im going to do with mine, i have an 8 yo Quarter, joe (there is no ? about him he stays  ) and a 4 yo appy mare, Azure that i think i'm gonna sell come summer. and sence we are on other animals.. a cat chaz who is 14 and of course the amazing Mighite dog... I loved stevensville when we went to get Zu it is so pretty out there! Im currently in billings, and its flat as a pancake here!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

here is a better one of the horses


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

Locket said:


> errr..in the first pic, is that a dead squirrel??


Yes, it's a dead squirrel. We don't encourage such things, but as an outdoor cat, he does what he wants. We just make sure and keep him vaccinated.


----------

